# Finally Competition for Accucraft and Aster



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, finally there is competition for Accucraft and Aster!
I am pleased to announce that after just twelve months, in collaboration with a small engineering company in India, my local South Surrey associate and I are joining the Gauge 1 1/32 scale live steam marketplace.
Our philosophy is similar to the toy train companies of the past, in that for each locomotive that we produce, there will be matching rolling stock.
Also, locos will be available in kit and ready to run form.
The choice of the first locomotive and rolling stock was a fairly easy one, and it is the Union Pacific FEF-3 4-8-4, numbers 835 - 844. Incidentally, the number will be the customers choice as they will be applied by us before shipment to the customer.
An easy choice I say, because we thought that it would be a good compliment to the Aster Challenger, especially as the passenger cars can be used quite correctly behind either locomotive.
The passenger cars have been developed by taking my own construction techniques, and expanding them into a mass production environment. There will be seven types of lightweight streamlined cars, and five types of heavyweight cars available in both the two-tone grey and the armor yellow paint schemes.
Production is well under way after we had extensively tested the pilot locomotive in great secrecy.
We were pleasantly surprised by both the quality and the running of this model, and found it to need absolutely no changes prior to the production run being started.
One very interesting feature you will find, is that the remarkable design of the burner and the fuel tank, will allow you to use either alcohol OR gas. Yes, you are reading that correctly!
No need anymore to have separately designed models for each fuel choice.
As far as sales are concerned, we have decided not to have actual dealers, but rather we are looking for individuals who would like to champion our cause by demonstrating our models to generate sales.
In exchange for a free locomotive, and an eight car train of their choice, we would in return expect the models to be run at least twice a month at as many steamup events as possible during the year.
This, we would expect to generate sufficient sales to warrant the free models to the demonstrators.
Now as far as pricing is concerned.
The FEF-3 locomotive will be available in kit form at $1,900.00, and in ready to run at $2,500.00.
The passenger cars will be $75.00 for the streamlined lightweights, and $100.00 for the heavyweights, available as I have already said in both the two-tone grey and the armor yellow paint schemes. Note that they will come with not only full interiors, but also with passengers in place.
One thing that still has to be decided is the company name, but we are leaning towards MASTER HOBBY USA, in the hopes that computer search engines looking for Aster, will also find us!
So, please respond by posting to this thread if you are interested in acting as one of our ‘demonstrators’, or tell us what you think of our entrance into the Gauge 1 live steam marketplace.
I am attaching a photo of the pilot locomotive sitting on it’s display track on my work bench.
All the best,
David Leech and Associate, Delta & South Surrey, Canada


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

You chose a good launch date David  

Best wishes, 
Dave.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear David

Fantastic news!
So pleased that you choose the 1/32 scale and not 1/29.
Where can we order?

Kind Regards

David Clement. Denmark


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

You got me totally. forgot the date!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Again this year, huh David.

I'm still waiting for the Aster King Arthur kit I ordered two years ago. Must be the slow Post.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
One thing that is not April Fools in your post is the FEF, a beautiful locomotive and based on ebay offering might be an "April Fools" joke for the price. For the price offering on ebay is in line for a live steam offering. Your post was "priceless" for the morning read.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice David.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

David
You gad me from Hello. LOL


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I guess that there is no 'April Fooling' most of you guys, but it does give me an annual chance to use my 'creative writing' skills and my imagination. 
Wishing you all the very best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take 16. Can I get them yesterday?


----------



## gaugeonebloke (Aug 18, 2008)

great fun. I was completely taken in until the prices had me thinking.....and I scrolled down. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

David, 
Glad you are keeping all entertained. 
I give a A for this one.....LOL


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

David, you must have "Aced" your creative writing class in college.

Heaven knows how nice it would be were it true.

Regards,

Will 
[Mark, I should have read yours before writing mine. Will]


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi David: 
Great fun, a wonderfull april's fool and a reminder that as the great Shakespeare said: the world is a stage and we should all not take ourselves too seriously. Would it be nice if it were true? I just love fretting and dreaming about that forthcomming T 1, it is stimulating me to do long overdue track work just to be extra sure it will have a smooth run on my pike. Just like when I was a kid a few weeks before christmas. would we enjoy it as much if it was that easy? 
any ways thanks for the great fun, 
Simon


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

April Fools jokes aside, whats the details about the model in the picture? It looks pretty nice.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

There is one on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eastern-Railways-Union-Pacific-Northern-brass-by-Samhongsa-RARE-9-of-66-built-/110807436550?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19cca34d06 And I think Aster should make this model.


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Pretty nice. Expensive though for an electric. I hope too someone makes it in live steam.


----------

